# StarCraft 2, gegen ki spielen?



## MadBaer (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man bei sc2 gegen die ki spielt, gibt es wohl nicht die Flammen einheiten?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

Was sind denn die Flammen-Einheiten? ^^


----------



## MadBaer (5. Dezember 2011)

Na der mit dem Flammenwerfer und der turm!


----------



## Peter23 (5. Dezember 2011)

MadBaer schrieb:


> Wenn man bei sc2 gegen die ki spielt, gibt es wohl nicht die Flammen einheiten?


 

Der Multiplayer Modus beinhalten aus balancing Gründen nicht alle Einheiten des Singelplayermodus.

Das Spiel gegen die KI simuliert eine Spiel gegen eine menschlichen Spieler im Multiplayer, daher sind auch nur die Multiplayereinheiten vorhanden.

Um die Frage kurz zu beantworten: Nein, gibt es nicht!


----------



## MadBaer (5. Dezember 2011)

Gibts da auch keine mods oder so?


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2011)

Steht doch eigendlich schon im Post von Peter23.

Der Kampf gegen die KI SIMILIERT ein Game gegen einen Menschen.

Da du auch da keine Mods oder irgendwelche andere Sachen benutzen kannst/darfst/solltest, ist das ganze selbsterklärend. 
Außer die Sachen die offiziell von Blizzard erlaubt sind, also User Maps z.B.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Dezember 2011)

Mods für Starcraft 2? Da gibt es doch jede Menge. Einfach auf Mehrspieler, Spiel erstellen und oben anstatt Blizzard Karten was anderes einstellen. Da gibt es jede Menge Sachen...z.B. Starjeweled ist ganz witzig...es gibt irgendwelche Rollenspielmaps und und und... da bei dem Spiel ein Editor dabei ist, sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Außer natürlich wenn du in der Ladder, also Liga, um Punkte mit anderen Spielen willst. Da werden natürlich nur die Blizzard Maps verwendet.


----------

